# No Spain Ferry 2010



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

i went on line this morning to check ferries from Plymouth and Portsmouth to Spain for a trip next spring.

The sailings seem to end in December :!: 

Anyone know when next years' sailing are announced?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would suggest a quick email to the ferry companies.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi I think they come out in October.

Alex.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Remember there is only one Brittany service a week high saeson Plymouth Santander 2009. They have one per week from Portsmouth

This is dwon from 3 per week 2008 from Plymouth

They normally do not have any service in January Fwebruary and early March starting up around Eastrer with one per week

P&O go Portsmouth to Bilbao. Again they only go in better weather, no service in new year. They take 36 hours, 2 nights on board and no pets. Brittany take 24 Portsmouth and 18 Plymouth

Timetable normally out in November


----------

